# Yao is getting married/Yao is Married



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2007/200706/20070622/article_320613.htm

less time for warcraft and counterstrike unfortunately


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

*sniff sniff*..... I'm so happy!!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

Congrats, Yao!!!:clap:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao is getting married*



Cornholio said:


> Congrats, Yao!!!:clap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'mon, I'm terribly upset that Benoit's dead too... that's just devastating news. But mixing this news in with Yao's happy thread is just kinda wrong. Lets stay on topic for this k? There's the tribute threads for Benoit in the wrestling forum.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

Congrats to Yao! :clap2:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

Yep I defenintly think were gonna have a good season.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao is getting married*



Yao Mania said:


> c'mon, I'm terribly upset that Benoit's dead too... that's just devastating news. But mixing this news in with Yao's happy thread is just kinda wrong. Lets stay on topic for this k? There's the tribute threads for Benoit in the wrestling forum.


I had just entered about Benoit, sorry about that.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

Congratulations to Yao. Chuck Hayes will rebound the bouquet of flowers.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

way togo Yao!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

gongrats to Yao, but if I'm right, isn't this the only girlfriend Yao ever had?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

Being the insensitive "P" "rhymes with stick" that I can be, all I have to say about Yao's nuptuals and Benoit is ANYWAY.

On to more important things. The draft is two days away!!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

Congrats to the big fella. When will the little Yao Ming be born?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

Considering Yao's wife is like 6-4, the only thing Yao's baby will not be is little.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Yao is getting married*



seifer0406 said:


> Considering Yao's wife is like 6-4, the only thing Yao's baby will not be is little.


:lol: 

Anyway, Congrats to Yao on his new chapter in his life - the married life!


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

College scouts should start visiting Yao Jr's house now for recruiting purposes


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

Congrats to Yao

Isnt she meant to be like 6'10 maybe we should draft his unborn son in the coming draft???

You think Yao can put his unborn son in the draft this year?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

Yao Jr., I love it


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

grats to my man yao:cheers:


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Yao is getting married*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> gongrats to Yao, but if I'm right, isn't this the only girlfriend Yao ever had?


Yep,man,thats right.
Hard to imagine the guy just love one girl and then marry her home.
Congratulations to Yao Ming and Ye Li,and Yao Jr,haha.


----------



## MommaJane (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

Congrats to the big man! Way to get in there.


:clap2:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Yao is getting married*








:wink:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

:clap2: :cheers:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao is getting married*



up next: Baby Yao!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

Here are a few more pics of Yao. Pretty much the same shot but, there is one where you get a better view of Le's face. She is prettier than I remember from some other pics. I hope getting married doesn't make Yao even more passive.:azdaja: 

http://rodryan.thebuzz.com/cc-common/gallery/display.html?album_id=73374


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

Yao can finally get outta his parents house


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

Nice Yao! Can I have some of the cake?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao is getting married*



Legend-Like said:


> Yao can finally get outta his parents house


Wrong. Yao's wife is gonna move in with them.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Yao is getting married*



Yao Mania said:


> Wrong. Yao's wife is gonna move in with them.


:lol: They'll be on Jerry Springer soon.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Yao is getting married*








(not photoshopped)


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Yao is getting married*



kisstherim said:


> (not photoshopped)


Nice picture. Congratulations Yao.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

ESPN

They are married! 



> Yao, the Houston Rockets' star center, tied the knot with Ye Li, a 6-foot-2 player on the Chinese women's basketball team in a ceremony at the Shangri-La Hotel, sina.com reported.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

cool :cheers: grats Yao!!:clap: :yay:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

Congrats to Yao! :clap:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

Wow, 6'2" and 7'6".

That will be a big bed for the funky times.


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

















in the wedding


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

The local newspaper listed their banquet menu, there was Shark's Fin!! But I'm sure Yao lived to his word and didn't have any....

Very happy for Yao, they look so great together.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

AH congrats Yao


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao is getting married*



Yao Mania said:


> The local newspaper listed their banquet menu, there was Shark's Fin!! But I'm sure Yao lived to his word and didn't have any...





> In another break from tradition, a Yao spokesman said, the couple left shark fin soup off the menu, traditionally considered a must for a wedding banquet. In August, Yao publicly swore off the delicacy in what the New York Times reported was an effort to help conserve China's ecosystem.


From the chron


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

6'2. That's crazy for a girl


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Yao is getting married*

She very pretty. Nice job Yao!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao is getting married*



Cornholio said:


> From the chron


Interesting. They must have revised the menu then. Good for Yao :goodjob: 

But I still love Sharks Fin, so delicious....


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Yao is married*

Article


> BEIJING -- Newlywed Yao Ming treated his Chinese teammates to a celebratory dinner at a posh hotel, where guests feasted on a 10-course meal -- and the 7-foot-6 center had a little too much to drink.
> 
> The Houston Rockets center "rarely drinks," but this time he marked the occasion and "drank quite a bit," Yao spokesman Erik Zhang said.
> 
> ...


Nice too see Yao loosen up. This will piss team China a bit. Great Job Yao. 
I think Yao got himself the best summer of his life. He will be fully rested when the training camp starts. One thing that I didn't expect is that he has honeymoon to go to. I was thinking he will be way to busy. Anyway, Good for Yao.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Haha just read that too. Easy drinkin Yao


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

hope yao jr can defend the pick and roll.


----------

